# Two Apple Mac Trojans Found



## Max Dob (Oct 9, 2007)

I have am getting an Apple Mac Pro Desk Top as well as keeping XP and Vista PC's.

I have always been told that Apple Macs do not have the same problem with Virus and Trojans.

I have just read at http://www.crn.com/security/208800199 about Two new Apple Trojans.

Can anyone tell me how good MacScan is and any good alternatives?

Any problems If I use the MacScan Virus Control for Apple. All information will be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

The author of that article seems to not understand a concept of "less is more". He/she wrote "affects Mac OS x 10.4 and 10.5" TWICE.

I'd never hire that guy to write an article for me!


----------



## TD912 (Jun 23, 2008)

MacScan (and Intego, btw) uses scare tactics to make you buy their products. They spwe a ton of PR that manages to get into the news reports saying "Mac trojan found! Buy MacScan and feel safe!"

Just Google "MacScan scam": 
http://www.google.com/search?q=macscan+scam

As long as you don't download random programs from 'bad' sites, manually open the file, manually enter your admin password, and manually install it, you are perfectly fine.

A recent trojan came from a pr0n site claiming that that the Macs "QuickTime codec needs to be updated". You should be smart enough to know that only Apple gives real QuickTime updates, and software from pr0n sites are usually filled with adware and other crap.


----------

